# Band length and slingshot Mastery Course



## Nam11 (Mar 5, 2021)

2 questions. Just got started and I was wondering would it be easier to start with a little longer band than draw/5 to practice movement/setup/grip etc when starting. Would draw 3.5/4 just cause problems?

Also has anyone bought the slingshot mastery course And how did they like it?

Thanks ahead of time. Just trying to start off with proper form so I don't continue a bad pattern.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

I like to think of band length advice as subject to modification to suit individual needs. I usually cut bands and tubes for about 1/4 my draw length. That is usually enough performance for my plinking and target work at 10-20 meters. Performance certainly goes up with a 1/5 cut, and sometimes I opt for that extra performance.

A fun part of this hobby is tailoring your set up to suit your own preferences.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I agree with what Kawkan said. I personally like a lighter band set maybe not longer but less pull weight for learning the initial skills. So you can make a thinner taper and use lighter ammo like 8 mm or quarter inch steel and then you can really focus on your forum, your release, Anchor Point and all the other little things. For target shooting you only need enough power to make your ammo go flat to the distance you trying to shoot. Any more power will only take away from the Finesse you need to find at the beginning of your slingshot Journey. Going heavy later will translate directly to what you've already learned with the lighter setup.

When you first start off finding the right grip slingshot, your Anchor Point, and the proper release should be your focus, other than having fun and enjoying such an awesome Hobby!

Cheers


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Welcome!

Nothing to add about band length.

As for the SM course, if it appeals to you, go for it. Couldn't hurt. Having said that, all of the info you need is readily available for free here and on YouTube.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.

Like with archery , lighter is better at first. There's no reason to believe too heavy a band will not have a negative effect on your form just like too heavy a bow will get you in archery. It also allows you to shoot more. I know as being new to the activity , I find my grip gets tired as the day goes along just as your shoulders begin to tire when shooting a bow. I would rather shoot more and smarter than faster and harder plus you will avoid some of the hand slaps if you match lighter ammo to the lighter bands.


----------



## Nam11 (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks for the input. To follow up, when people say lighter bands are they just referring to the thickness of the bands? I bought some 0.7mm bands and extra band material but have nothing else as of now. Could I an a little extra length or do a skinnier taper?


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Lighter generally relates to thinner band material. You can get similar results buy cutting thicker bands to skinnier cuts (straight or taper).

What ammo are you using?


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes good to know what animal you're shooting? You can take point seven bands and make them thinner to have a lighter draw that usually it means going for a thinner latex as said before. Also you want a light pouch that matches your ammo to avoid hand slap. I am no expert but I would recommend 400% stretch to start with, to go along with that lighter is better.

Cheers


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I guess at the reference I will say what I use on a regular training bases. I use 1632 tubes stretch it about 350% width 8 mm in quarter inch steel. Works great up to about 15 metres which is more than enough distance for me and with my light setup I get 4.5 pounds of draw weight.


----------



## Nam11 (Mar 5, 2021)

3/8 steel and some practice clay ammo.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

.7 is generally too much for clay. You can do it but the setup wouldn't be interchangeable with 3/8 steel. For the steel a good place to start would be 5/8 straight, or 1/2 - 5/8 taper. Something around those sizes. Cut active length for 400% elongation to start. That's your draw length divided by 4. That's your active working length. Add a bit more on each end for fork/pouch attachment. YouTube is your friend here!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Nothing to add about band length except that I cut all mybsets a little long... shoot maybe 50 rnds... then trim 1/8" to 1/4" and shoot again until I am happy with how I am shooting.

As far as the Slingshot Mastery goes I did enjoy the courses.. but it is true that all the information you need, want, and more is here for free.

I just enjoy watching a prescribed curriculum because it helps me organize the information.

Maybe on your next purchase get some .5mm or some 1632 tubes.

I shoot at 400% to 450% elongation with 6mm or 8mm steel. I find that whatever band sets shoot 1/4" steels also shoot clay.

Welcome to the SSF.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Slingshot mastery course has the advantage of having everything organized in one place. However, all of the information is out there for free. I suggest starting w/ PocketPredator.com Bill and Deranda are big supporters here and they took the time to post a lot of information about slingshot shooting.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

I took the Slingshot Mastery course. I watched it straight through although am still working on the first part which is shooting at paper plates from 10m. I will go back and watch lessons again as I progress. I would say that it's worth the $50 especially if you are a beginner or novice. As others have said here , the info is already out there online in various places but it is organized in the course so it's easy to follow. I continue to watch other peoples (Bill Hays, Gamekeeper John, Fowler etc ) shooting videos as well.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’m about halfway through with the SM course. I’m enjoying it and agree with what the others have said about the info already being out there, however being in an easily locatable format. As far as I’m aware you have access for life and it also comes with a 30 day (?) money back guarantee if you don’t like it, which I thought was nice. They even send you an email to remind you when your 30 days are almost up. I think I’ll end up keeping it though since I’m a newer shooter and it’s helping me to stay focused on it in a sequential manner.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Welcome. I think everything has already been said, so all I'll add is that no education is wasted. The longer you are involved in shooting slingshots, the more you borrow and apply cherry picking what works for you


----------

